# Tapa talk?



## Southern_cordist

Is this forum on any mobile software like tapatalk? It can be daunting to check the website with the phone and that app makes things so much nicer.


----------



## MrParacord

I just searched on TT for iPad and I couldn't find this forum.


----------



## Southern_cordist

I think you have to apply or send them your info.. not sure how it works since i've never done it


----------



## Vin

Southern_cordist said:


> Is this forum on any mobile software like tapatalk? It can be daunting to check the website with the phone and that app makes things so much nicer.


We would need more activity before the owners would consider moving forward with an APP. 

I have been working on some cool things that I can hopefully bring to light here in the next few weeks. :cheers2:


----------



## glock26USMC

Vin said:


> We would need more activity before the owners would consider moving forward with an APP.
> 
> I have been working on some cool things that I can hopefully bring to light here in the next few weeks. :cheers2:


Thanks Vin


----------



## Southern_cordist

Thanks man! I was just curious if that was feasible... we're small, but growing quickly!


----------



## havasu

Southern_cordist said:


> Thanks man! I was just curious if that was feasible... we're small, but growing quickly!


Let your friends and family know about us!


----------



## Southern_cordist

Been there done that! Lol


----------



## MrParacord

The forum will grow a lot once the B/S/T section is active.


----------



## Hydrashoks

tapatapatapatapatapatalk would be nice


----------



## J-Will

Hydrashoks said:


> tapatapatapatapatapatalk would be nice


Your keyboard is broken sir. I feel like it being on tapatalk would up the amount of members by itself.


----------



## Vin

The owners are looking into the app guys.


----------



## J-Will

Yay!! I'd be an even bigger post ***** then


----------



## Vin

J-Will said:


> Yay!! I'd be an even bigger post ***** then


Me too!


----------



## glock26USMC

Vin said:


> Me too!


Dont think you need an app for that


----------



## Vin

glock26USMC said:


> Dont think you need an app for that


:rofl: It's part of the gig for now being the main admin. Once you guys have other people to talk to I will back off.


----------



## MrParacord

I don't really use Tap A Talk that much but I would try it for this forum if this forum gets it.


----------



## Shooter

It will be in place, but we're waiting on them to develop.


----------

